# My 20 Gallon tank



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Not trying to offend in any way, but just wondering what the ABS fittings are doing in the tank? are you trying to represent polluted ocean?

I am not sure, but many people say that ABS is not healthy for the SW tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

I put them in as shelter, the one piece of pipe was actually moved by the shrimp and he has made a home of it, I was told by a few people at big ALS that the abs pipe makes easy and simple homes for fish and inverts to hide, big ALS (next time you go have a look) use them all over the place... Could someone please correct me if this is wrong I am by no means offended and I would remove them ASAP if they are bad thank you for looking out for my poor little fishies


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

did you see ABS in the SW tanks? I suggest never go to this Big Al again. IJMO

Clowns and Cardinals do not need shelter like this and shrimps will survive without it also

Hopefully others will replay also with opinions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I also did hear abs plastic is not good for salt water but fresh water it is a-okay


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

the tank we got the cardinals out of from big als had some pipe in it... so now my question is what kind of plastic is my filter and my bubble jet made out of???

edit also everything i've looked up has said its safe but..... what are some alternatives i can use to make a small shelter for my shrimps?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no hard evidence that ABS is bad for reef tank but some suggests that *some* are built with chemicals to control algae growth, and typically used for drains thus not safe for drinking water - which usually means something to consider for use in reef tank.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My previous reef tank ran for a year and a half with a complete Durso made from ABS. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The ABS is prohibited to install in commercial/residential buildings, because of toxins it produces in air in the case of fire and I would not suggest to put anything in the tank, which is not rated as for potable water.

Probably, plumbing codes are over the cliff, but anyway. *Why do it, if you can avoid it?*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> big ALS (next time you go have a look) use them all over the place... Could someone please correct me if this is wrong I am by no means offended and I would remove them ASAP if they are bad thank you for looking out for my poor little fishies


Big All in Courtice does not mean *all * stores.
I never seen ABS in SW tanks on Steeles or Vaughan stores. they all use PVS.
can not say about Vaughan store, but the guys on Steeles are professionals with several years of experience

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

sig said:


> Big All in Courtice does not mean *all * stores.
> I never seen ABS in SW tanks on Steeles or Vaughan stores. they all use PVS.
> can not say about Vaughan store, but the guys on Steeles are professionals with several years of experience


I've since taken the pipe out but the big all's both in whitby and in scarburough both have pvc pipe in their tanks but none the less i've taken it out just to be safe i appreciate the heads up on this, the forums have already paid off 

Ryan


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> I've since taken the pipe out but the big all's both in whitby and in scarburough both have pvc pipe in their tanks but none the less i've taken it out just to be safe i appreciate the heads up on this, the forums have already paid off
> 
> Ryan


Good. Look Ryan, I did not say it, because it is personal view, but I simple see these as ugly pieces that have no place in beautiful SW tank 
Do not worry, all of us started with many mistakes and I personally also had few fake corals.
It is Ok, with time you will have a nice tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Live rock makes a great place for shrimp to hide and it helps with water quality also. The fake coral is all preference, since not everyone wants the burden of growing and maintaining coral but I must admit live coral really makes a tank look that much more beautiful and rewarding.

Head to Sea U Marine in Markham and check out their livestock and coral and you'll see what a difference real coral makes. Also you'll get an idea of what a nice tank looks like by drooling over their display tank in the front.

Good luck!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Or you can come to my house and get some soft coral beginner frags...


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Live rock makes a great place for shrimp to hide and it helps with water quality also. The fake coral is all preference, since not everyone wants the burden of growing and maintaining coral but I must admit live coral really makes a tank look that much more beautiful and rewarding.
> 
> Head to Sea U Marine in Markham and check out their livestock and coral and you'll see what a difference real coral makes. Also you'll get an idea of what a nice tank looks like by drooling over their display tank in the front.
> 
> Good luck!


is coral not extremely difficult to take care of? that's what has been keeping me from buy any... i went to NAFB in Scarborough yesterday and had an amazing experience.... Drooled over his corals and they let me look at their new shipment of fish... i bought 2 spiny star snails (but one didn't make it through the night) i bought 2 nassarius snails (good for the sand i hear) and 2 scarlet skunk cleaners....

while i have your attention, do you think my tank is too crowded i have 2 Scarlet skunk shrimp, 1 Blood Shrimp, 2 Clowns, 2 Banggai Cardinals, 1 turbo snail, i spiny star snail, and 2 nassarius snails..... i would love to add coral, do i have room? and also am i maxed our or can i add more snails and maybe 2 more fish??

Ryan


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Ryan, nice tank by the way. I think as long as you maintain your tank really well, have very good filtration, regular water changes, etc. you're existing bioload should be fine.

From your photos I see that you only using an HOB filter.. did you ever consider installing a sump and skimmer?


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

zk4444 said:


> Hey Ryan, nice tank by the way. I think as long as you maintain your tank really well, have very good filtration, regular water changes, etc. you're existing bioload should be fine.
> 
> From your photos I see that you only using an HOB filter.. did you ever consider installing a sump and skimmer?


sump no never thought of it... from my research its a little too much work and a little too much space for me right now, as for the protein skimmer i don't think my tank has room inside for it... right now i do a filter change along with an 11 quart water change every month, i check the "chemicals" bi-weekly and check salinity weekly, however i think i may be over feeding them.... i give them a "pinch" of dry food in the morning usually between 7-11 am then a full cube (pre packaged cube) at 7 pm i think its crazy me fish know exactly when the food is coming... i also wanted to feed them a little more than average so they learn that they don't have to fight over food but the clowns and cardinals are very aggressive eaters.... not towards each other but they act like they've never been fed before when i pour the food in...

Ryan

P.S. 50seven what is a beginner frag?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say that you are overfeeding, especially if you don't have some type of filtration (even though you have a HOB)

I feed twice or three times a day and I literally feed a few pellets so they can eat within 30 seconds. A full cube of anything is really overkill in a 20g and could crash your system unless it's a larger system and you have alot of livestock.

There are alot of really easy coral that don't need much light and maintenance and I totally suggest you try something like a Green Star Polyp or something really easy like a mushroom or leather type of coral. There are alot of members that you could visit and buy frags of coral off if you're interested. I'm sure alot of these guys would love to have you over and take their GSP (short for green star polyp)

Good luck with your tank! And I'm always in courtice if you're up for a visitor.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

got some new pics.... i was adjusting the seaweed clip in the tank and i got a quick manicure from my blood shrimp and the wife got a picture....



































now with these two pics can anyone identify the bubble like thingy on my live rock... i think its a sponge but i want to be sure its harmless

























Open to suggestions and comments as always

Ryan

P.S. altcharacter always open for visitors


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sponge it is. Hopefully in the near future it will color up and make the tank nice. 

Next time I'm at the in-laws I'll shoot you a PM before. She lives just off townline so it's not to far from you


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

who eats seaweed in the tank?

If you will be at Steeles and Bathurst contact me few days ahead and I will give you few free frags. I am usually home after 3 PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

By beginner frags I mean soft corals that are generally hardy and easy to care for. I usually sell for 5 bucks each unless they're huge or fancy. But its just what I've got around from what I've trimmed out of the tank. 

I agree that your existing bioload is fine and you should be fine to add some corals still too. You'd probably be best to steer away from any more fish for now though. 

If you find yourself in Claremont, hit me up! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

sig said:


> who eats seaweed in the tank?
> 
> If you will be at Steeles and Bathurst contact me few days ahead and I will give you few free frags. I am usually home after 3 PM


I was told to leave some in there for the fish by the guys at big al's... one of my snails ate a bunch one day and one of my cleaner shrimp went crazy for it.

Ryan


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> I was told to leave some in there for the fish by the guys at big al's... one of my snails ate a bunch one day and one of my cleaner shrimp went crazy for it.
> 
> Ryan


BA again  snails and shrimps should clean your tank. you provide food and they do not do the job.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> BA again  snails and shrimps should clean your tank. you provide food and they do not do the job.


+1

Seaweed is for tangs. Somebody's taking you for a ride. Go to NAFB or SUM to avoid the wheelbarrow of cow manure.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks guys i was wondering why my shrimps weren't cleaning and it makes sense if i feed them why would they eat scraps? I think big al's is out i felt very comfortable at NAFB and me and the wife are going to take our first trip to Sea u marine this thursday...Thanks once again for the advice!

Ryan


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ken's shipments come in on Thursdays, so Fridays are always the best day to go to SUM! (if you can)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> thanks guys i was wondering why my shrimps weren't cleaning and it makes sense if i feed them why would they eat scraps? I think big al's is out i felt very comfortable at NAFB and me and the wife are going to take our first trip to Sea u marine this thursday...Thanks once again for the advice!
> 
> Ryan


*do research at home on everything you buy in SUM or other places. this is not a store owner duty to know what size of the tank you have and type of Live stock also.
They will sell you 12" fish for your 20" tank. They do not care. This is your job to know what do you want to buy*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sig said:


> *do research at home on everything you buy in SUM or other places. this is not a store owner duty to know what size of the tank you have and type of Live stock also.
> They will sell you 12" fish for your 20" tank. They do not care. This is your job to know what do you want to buy*


I second this ^^^^

Take the time to understand what you are buying.... OR make a list of things you like, Research them, Then Go looking for them if they fit into the plans of the tank.

A nice Leather Coral Could fit the tank nice.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the heads up, my wife picked out Green Fluorescent Mushroom so we are going to try out a small one of those... i've read they are hardy and easy to care for and since there are no other corals in the tank i needn't worry about it being to close to anything... 

Ryan


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you haven't seen it yet, *sig* posted a very helpful link here called "KEY to CORAL NEEDS TABLE" and it explicitly describes what each corals like and if they are easy or hard to keep.

I suggest you refer to that table every time you think about getting a coral. I recommend you to lookup corals listed there as "Beginners" if you want to start getting into them:

Here's the link: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38479


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

That was a very long enlightening read, I get it now, I went to sea u marine today, I found the two gentlemen working their friendly, the one who helped us out was very good and answered all of my questions and when I asked about their level of salinity he said "not as salty as soya sauce, but not too low either" lol!!! We walked out with 5 malaysian nassarius snails that are huge compared to the Florida ones I have, I grabbed this wicked fighting conch that was giving me stink eye the whole trip, and I took one of the biggest Mexican turbo snails I have ever seen in my life! I was super impressed with the service and come payday I am getting a high output light that's got a white bulb and an actinic bulb. I am pretty excited this fighting conch (Tongan) is the creepiest/coolest thing I have ever seen!

Ryan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And now this is the point of no return! Glad to hear the tank is going well.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

So I woke up this morning, and noticed that my blood shrimp has one leg that at his "knee" is bent the wrong way... He's walking around fine but not moving that leg.... Will he be ok? I assume he was in a scuffle with one of his tank mates no one else seems injured but I'm worried about him

Ryan


----------

